# Holiday song contest - SEE ENTRIES HERE



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*







*
*Apparently there were members who wanted to participate in the contest but didn't have time to do so. Based on that feedback, we decided to extend the deadline. Please see revised rules below: *
 


*Rewrite this popular holiday song to be fish/aquatic themed.*
*(No need to repeat the days as you go like they do traditionally, you can make it all come together at the end.)*





*On the first day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*A partridge in a pear tree.*

*On the second day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Two turtle doves, *

*On the third day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Three French hens, *

*On the fourth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Four calling birds, *

*On the fifth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Five golden rings, *

*On the sixth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Six geese a-laying, *

*On the seventh day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Seven swans a-swimming, *

*On the eighth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Eight maids a-milking, *

*On the ninth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Nine ladies dancing, *

*On the tenth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Ten lords a-leaping, *

*On the eleventh day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Eleven pipers piping, *

*On the twelfth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Twelve drummers drumming....*
*Eleven pipers piping,*
*Ten lords a-leaping*
*Nine ladies dancing*
*Eight maids a-milking*
*Seven swans a-swimming*
*Six geese a-layaing*
*Five golden rings*
*Four calling birds*
*Three French hens*
*Two turtle doves*
*And a partridge in a pear tree!!!*




*







*
*- Post your song entry in the Members Discuss with Moderators section with subject line "Holiday Contest"*
*- Submission deadline is midnight EST 01/04/14*
*- Entries will be submitted anonymously to Reference team for judging*
*- Winning entries will be posted here by Friday 01/10/14*
*-*

*







*
*- Open to regular members only (no mods or other team members)*
*- Members must be active for 2 weeks*
*- Only one submission per member*
*- Keep it clean!*
*- *

*







*

*1ST - $50 Gift Card to Petco or Petsmart*
*2ND - $25 Gift Card to Petco or Petsamrt*
*3RD - $10 Gift Card to Amazon*

*Good luck!*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*JessicaCRS*​

On the first day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
A pebble deck, blue and green tint, 
On the second day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Two worms of blood,  
On the third day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Three bubble nests,

On the fourth day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Four darling ferns, 
On the fifth day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Five golden rings,

On the sixth day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Six snails’ a-playing, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Seven pH of warm water- yippee!  
On the eighth day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Eight gals blushing, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Nine color lighting,  
On the tenth day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Ten fingers for chasing, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me​
Eleven flattering compliments,  
On the twelfth day of Fishmas,

My true love gave to me

Twelve hours of attention....
Eleven flattering compliments,
Ten fingers for chasing,
Nine color lighting,
Eight gals blushing,
Seven pH of warm water- yippee!
Six snails’ a-playing,
Five golden rings,
Four darling ferns,
Three bubble nest,
Two worms of blood,​
And a pebble deck, blue and green tint!​


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

- *Indigo Betta*  
THE FISH DAYS OF FISHMAS

On the first day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
A betta flaring for free.

On the second day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Two large aquariums for stocking

On the third day of Fishmas
My supplier sent to me,
Three dwarf gouramis a-gliding,

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Four fantail goldfish a-swimming,

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Five packs of fish flakes for feeding

On the sixth day of Fishmas
My supplier sent to me,
Six silver-tip tetras a-shoaling

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Seven apple snails a-slithering,

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Eight moss-balls a-rolling. 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Nine loach a-crawling

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Ten mollies a-spawning.

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me
Eleven pairs of guppies a-breeding.

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
My supplier sent to me,
Twelve more aquariums to home:
Eleven pairs of guppies a-breeding,
Ten mollies a-spawning,
Nine loach a-crawling,
Eight moss balls a-rolling
Seven apple-snails a-slithering,
Six silvertip-tetras a-shoaling,
Five packs of fish flakes for feeding;
Four fantail-goldfish a-swimming;
Three dwarf-gouramis a-gliding,
Two large aquariums for stocking,
And a betta flaring for free.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Lainaxoberst *
​On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me,
A clown fish in a reef tank.

On the second day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Two German Rams.

On the third day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Three bala sharks.

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Four cherry shrimp.

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Five mystery snails.

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Six barbs a schooling.

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Seven puffers puffing.

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Eight gourami kissing,

On the ninth day of Fishmas, 
my true love gave to me,
Nine bettas flaring.

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Ten mollies leaping.

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Eleven cichlids digging.

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
My true love gave to me,
Twelve fantail goldfish,
Eleven cichlids digging,
Ten mollies leaping,
Nine bettas flaring,
Eight gourami kissing,
Seven puffers puffing,
Six barbs a schooling,
Five mystery snails!
Four cherry shrimp,
Three bala sharks,
Two German rams,
And a clown fish in a reef tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- Dramaqueen*
On the first day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the second day of Fishmas my true love gave to me.
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the third day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
three ADF's
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the fourth day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
Four rosy barbs
fhree ADF's
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the fifth day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
five cory catfish
four rosy barbs
three ADF's
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the sixth day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
six fancy guppies
five cory catfish
four rosy barbs
three ADF's
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the seventh day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
seven swordtail platies
six fancy guppies
five cory catfish
four rosy barbs
three ADF's 
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the eighth day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
eight crowntail bettas
seven swordtail platies
six fancy guppies
five cory catfish
four rosy barbs
three ADF's 
two nerite snaails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the ninth day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
nine fancy goldfish
eight crowntail bettas
seven swordtail platies
six fancy guppies
five cory catfish 
four rosy barbs
three ADF's 
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the tenth day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
ten neon tetras
nine fancy goldfish
eight crowntail bettas
seven swordtail platies
six fancy guppies
five cory catfish
four rosy barbs
three ADF's
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the eleventh day of Fishmas my true love gave to me
Eleven Dojo loaches
ten neon tetras
nine fancy goldfish
eight crowntail bettas
seven swordtail platies
six fancy guppies
five cory catfish
four rosy barbs
three ADF's
two nerite snails
and a 100 gallon cycled tank.
On the tweltveth day of Fishmas my tank was overstocked!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- thekinetic* 

On the twelfth day of fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve snails a cleaning
Eleven shrimpies chilling
Ten gallon tank
Nine neon tetras
Eight decorations
Seven swordtails swimming
Six cories laying
Five aquatic plants
four dojo loaches
three dwarf frogs
two kissing gouramis
and veiltail betta fishy


Happy holidays!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Syaoran *
​On the first day of Fishmas
my crazy life sent to me:
12 gallons a filling
11 goldfish swimming
10 poor things a twirling
9 -ty percent water changing
8 ppm ammonia arising
7 days a stressing
6 fish a flushing
5 goldies left
4 goodness sakes
3 days spent online
2 million google-searches
and a giant pond where the fish shoal free


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Aquatail *

On the first day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
A betta in a jewel cave,

On the second day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Two fancy heaters,

On the third day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Three bubble nests,

On the fourth day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Four silk plants,

On the fifth day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Five Indian Almond Leaves,

On the sixth day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Six plants swaying,

On the seventh day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Seven tetras schooling,

On the eighth day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Eight guppies dashing,

On the ninth day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Nine fry growing,

On the tenth day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Ten snails sneaking,

On the eleventh day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Eleven filters flowing,

On the twelfth day of fishmas my true love gave to me,
Twelve bloodworms wriggling,
Eleven filters flowing,
Ten snails sneaking,
Nine fry growing,
Eight guppies dashing,
Seven tetras schooling,
Six plants swaying,
Five Indian Almond Leaves.
Four silk plants,
Three bubble nests,
Two fancy heaters,
And a betta in a jewel cave!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Redthebetta*

On the twelfth day of Fishmas, my true love gave to me

12 rainbow sharkies
11 minnows schooling
10 tanks-a-cycling
9 brooders brooding
8 swords-a-swinging
7 barbs-a-swimming
6 wild bettas
5 golden snails
4 croaking frogs
3 guppies
2 red bettas 
and a juvenile gourami


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*djembekah (1st place) *

On the twelfth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Twelve tetras teaming
Eleven bichirs eating
Ten loaches dancing 
Nine bettas chasing
Eight eggs a hatching
Seven cichlids fighting
Six froggies singing
Five goldfish too!
Four angelfish
Three Oscars
Two red tailed sharks
And a tank nowhere big enough for these!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- Mattsbettas (2nd place)*

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
A goldfish in a huge pond! 

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two ramshorn snails,

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three big tanks,

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four spilling buckets,

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five angry oscars!

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six guppies jumping,

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven shrimp a-swimming, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight endlers eating,

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine Bettas fighting,

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten tetras schooling

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven pipefish piping,

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve cories roaming 
Eleven pipefish piping
Ten tetras schooling
Nine Bettas fighting
Eight endlers eating
Seven shrimp a-swimming
Six guppies jumping 
Five angry oscars! 
Four spilling buckets 
Three big tanks
Two ramshorn snails
And a goldfish in a huge pond!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*John0216 *

On the first day of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me 
A Tank that will hold 100 G's,

On the second day of Fishmas,
My petco gave to me
Two Yellow Tangs

On the third day of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me
Three Copper Bands,

On the fourth days of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me
Four Scooter Blennys,

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
My Petco gave to me
Five Flame Angels,

On the sixth day of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me
Six Pearly Jawfish,

On the seventh day of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me
Seven Rainford Gobys,

On the eighth day of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me
Eight Dog Face Puffers,

On the ninth day of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me
Nine Blue Ring Angels,

On the tenth day of Fishmas, 
My Petco gave to me
Ten Carpenters Wrasse,

On the eleventh day of Fishmas, 
My petco gave to me
Eleven Valentinis,

On the twelfth day of Fishmas, My Petco gave to me
Twelve Tiger Jawfish
Eleven Valentinis
Ten Carpenters Wrasse
Nine Blue Ring Angels
Eight Dog Face Puffers
Seven Rainford Gobys
Six Pearly Jawfish
Five Flame Angels 
Four Scooter Blennys
Three Copperbands
Two Yellows Tangs
And a tank that will hold a 100 G's


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*PetMania*

*On the first day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*A betta for free.*

*On the second day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Two big koi, *

*On the third day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Three Bio filters, *

*On the fourth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Four melon swords, *

*On the fifth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Five golden gobies, *

*On the sixth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Six egg-bound loaches, *

*On the seventh day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Seven swimming swordtails, *

*On the eighth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Eight electric cichlids, *

*On the ninth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Nine singing frogs, *

*On the tenth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Ten tetras tapping, *

*On the eleventh day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Eleven pippin barbs, *

*On the twelfth day of Fishmas,*
*my true love gave to me*
*Twelve panda cories....*
*Eleven pippin barbs,*
*Ten tetras tapping*
*Nine singing frogs*
*Eight electric cichlids*
*Seven swimming swordtails*
*Six egg-bound loaches*
*Five golden gobies*
*Four melon swords*
*Three filters*
*Two big koi*
*And a betta for free!!!*





Thanks! Merry Christmas (fishmas!) and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*FishyFishy89*

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve danios-a-schooling....
Eleven shrimps cleaning,
Ten cory cats pigging out
Nine angelfish-a-chasing
Eight gouramis playing
Seven tiger lotus blooming
Six spawning bettas
Five amazon swords
Four crypts for hiding
Three small tanks
Two medium tanks
And a 200 gallon in wall tank!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- Gizmothefreaky*

On the first day of fishmas
My true love gave to me
A male betta in a fish tank

On the second day of fishmas 
My true love gave to me
Two graceful angels

On the third day of fishmas
my true love gave to me
Three nerite snails

on the fourth day of fishmas 
my true love gave to me
Four dwarf frogs

On the fifth day of fishmas 
my true love gave to me
FIIIIIIVE FEEEEEEDING RIIIIINGS!

On the sixth day of fishmas 
my true love gave to me
Six stands supporting

On the seventh day of fishmas
My true love gave to me
Seven nets a catching

On the eighth day of fishmas
My true love gave to me
Eight bubblers blowin'

On the ninth day of fishmas 
My true love gave to me
Nine bettas flaring 

On the tenth day of fishmas
My true love gave to me
Ten fish a swimmin'

On the Eleventh day of fishmas
My true love gave to me
Eleven water changes

On the twelfth day of fishmas
My true love gave to me
Twelve live food cultures
Eleven water changes
Ten fish a swimmin'
Nine bettas flaring
Eight bubblers blowin'
Seven nets a-catchin'
Six stands supporting
FIIIIIIVE FEEEEEEDING RIIIIINGS
Four dwarf frogs
Three nerite snails
Two graceful angels
And a male betta in a fish tank!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Flint *

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
A crystal shrimp in a moss tree.

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two fire eels, 

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three oto cats, 

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four croaking gourami, 

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five golden barbs, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six angels a-laying, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven swordtail a-breeding, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight goldish a-begging, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine kuhlis glass-dancing, 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten clawed frogs a-leaping, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven nerites cleaning, 

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve oscars crunching....
Eleven nerites cleaning,
Ten clawed frogs a-leaping,
Nine kuhlis glass-dancing,
Eight goldfish a-begging,
Seven swordtail a-breeding,
Six angels a-laying,
Five golden barb,
Four croaking gourami,
Three oto cats,
Two fire eels,
And a crystal shrimp in a moss tree!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- AMediaMan*

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
A fish tank thats full of nothing.

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two bags of play sand, 
and my fish tank is not so empty.

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three Dwarf Gourami's

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four Ghost Shrimp,

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five Living plants, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six Guppies mating, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven Corys cleaning, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight Cichlids fighting, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine snails a sneaking , 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten Neons schooling, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven flakes for feeding, 

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve tiny Guppies....
Eleven flakes for feeding,
Ten Neons Schooling
Nine Snails a sneaking
Eight Cichlids fighting
Seven Corys cleaning
Six Guppies mating
Five live plants
Four Ghost Shrimp
Three Dwarf Gouramis
Two bags of play sand
And my fish tank is getting messy!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*RackinRocky*

On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
A guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the second day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
Two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the third day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
Three bashful tetras,
Two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
Four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the fifth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
Five assorted Rams,
four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
six betta condos,
five assorted Rams,
four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the seventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Seven cichlids fighting,
six betta condos,
five assorted Rams,
four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
Two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the eighth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Eight Swords a-leaping,
seven cichlids fighting,
six betta condos,
five assorted Rams,
four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mother-to-be.
On the ninth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Nine platies breeding,
eight Swords a-leaping,
seven cichlids fighting,
six betta condos,
Five assorted Rams,
Four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas,
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the tenth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Ten angels flowin,'
nine platies breeding,
eight Swords a-leaping,
seven cichlids fighting,
six betta condos,
five assorted Rams,
four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas,
And a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the eleventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Eleven 55 gallons,
ten angels flowin,'
nine platies breeding,
eight Swords a-leaping,
seven cichlids fighting,
six betta condos,
five assorted Rams,
four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas, 
and a guppy, soon a mom-to-be.
On the twelfth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Twelve bounced checks,
eleven 55 gallons,
ten angels flowin,'
nine platies mating,
eight Swords a-leaping,
seven cichlids fighting,
six betta condos,
five assorted Rams,
four racing Kuhlis,
three bashful tetras,
two blushing bettas, 
a guppy, and a hundred babies for me!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- lilbabyvenus*

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
A java fern on a diftwood log.

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two betta fish, 

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three dwarf gourami, 

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four water sprites, 

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five angel-fish, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six bubblers bubbling, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven tetras nipping, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight neons flashing, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine rams flaring, 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten shrimp a-prancing, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven snails scooting, 

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve loaches wriggling....
Eleven snails scooting,
Ten shrimp a prancing,
Nine rams flaring,
Eight neons flashing,
Seven tetras nipping,
Six bubblers bubbling,
Five angel-fish,
Four water sprites,
Three dwarf gourami,
Two betta fish,
And a java fern on a driftwood log!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- Sylverclaws (3rd place)*

On the first day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
A SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the second day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the third day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Three German Rams
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the fourth day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Four Singing Grunts
Three German Rams
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the fifth day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three German Rams
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the sixth day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Six Angels Playin’
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three German Rams
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the seventh day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Seven Prawns a Swimming
Six Angels Playin’
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three German Rams
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the eighth day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Eight Snappers snappin
Seven Prawns a Swimming
Six Angels Playin’
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three German Rams
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the ninth day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Nine Gobies Dancing
Eight Snappers Snappin
Seven Prawns a Swimming
Six Angels Playin’
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three German Rams
Two Turtle hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the tenth day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Ten Barbs a Leaping
Nine Gobies Dancing
Eight Snappers snappin’
Seven Prawns a Swimming
Six Angels Playin’
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three Germans Rams
Two Turtle Hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the eleventh day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
Eleven Filefish Filin’
Ten Barbs a Leaping
Nine Gobies Dancing
Eight Snappers snappin’
Seven Prawns a Swimming
Six Angels Playin’
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three Germans Rams
Two Turtle Hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

On the twelfth day of Fishmas
my true love sent to me:
12 Puffers Puffin
Eleven Filefish Filin’
Ten Barbs a Leaping
Nine Gobies Dancing
Eight Snappers snappin’
Seven Prawns a Swimming
Six Angels Playin’
Five Golden Tangs
Four Singing Grunts
Three Germans Rams
Two Turtle Hugs
and a SantaManta in a Pearl Tree

Bubb-o!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*charislynne * 

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
A betta fish under the tree.

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two plakats, 

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three double veils, 

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four crowntails, 

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five halfmoons, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six super deltas, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven veiltails, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight double tails, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine feathertails, 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten spadetails, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven halfsuns, 

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me 
Twelve rosetails....
Eleven halfsuns,
Ten spadetails
Nine feathertails
Eight double tails
Seven veiltails
Six super deltas
Five halfmoons
Four crowntails
Three double veils
Two plakats
And a betta fish under the tree!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- FrightyDog *

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Pipefish in a Christmas tree (coral)

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two parrotfish 

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three French endlers

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four fighting bettas, 

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five golden barbs, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six platy-a-bearing, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven plecos-a-feeding, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight eels-a-hiding, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine minnows dashing, 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten gobies a-leaping, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven shrimps cleaning, 

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve dartfish darting....
Eleven shrimps cleaning,
Ten gobies a-leaping, 
Nine minnows dashing, 
Eight eels-a-hiding, 
Seven plecos-a-feeding, 
Six platy-a-bearing,
Five golden barbs,
Four fighting bettas, 
Three French endlers
Two parrotfish 
And a pipefish in a Christmas tree (coral)!!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- lilnaugrim*

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
A Freshwater Tank a-Cycling.

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two Guppy Pairs, 

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three pounds of sand, 

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four Corydoras, 

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five Nerite Snails, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six Neon Tetras, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven Goldfish swimming, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight Packs of Bloodworms, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine Oto's cleaning, 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten Betta's Jumping, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven Cichlids Mating, 

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me,
Twelve Flakes of Fish food!
Eleven Cichlids Mating,
Ten Betta's Jumping
Nine Oto's Cleaning
Eight Packs of Bloodworms,
Seven Goldfish Swimming,
Six Neon Tetras,
Five Nerite Snails!
Four Corydoras,
Three Pounds of Sand,
Two Guppy Pairs,
And a Freshwater Tank a-Cycling!
Merry Fishmas!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*- PerrythePlatypus*

On the first day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
A filter Cartridge and a fishie.

On the second day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Two pet bettas, 

On the third day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Three French fish, 

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Four lively guppies, 

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Five golden decorations, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Six gold fish mating, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Seven Cichlids a-swimming, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Eight Plecos cleaning, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Nine Angelfish eating, 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Ten bettas leaping, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Eleven fish playing,

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my pet store gave to me
Twelve Tetras fighting, Eleven fish playing, ten bettas leaping, nine angelfish eating, eight Plecos cleaning, seven cichlids a-swimming, six goldfish mating, five golden decorations, four lively guppies, three French fish, two pet bettas, and a filter cartridge and a fishie.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Austin*

On the first day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
A goldfish in a fish tank.

On the second day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Two rainbow fish, 

On the third day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Three Nerite snails, 

On the fourth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Four angelfish, 

On the fifth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Five dozen guppies, 

On the sixth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Six bettas flaring, 

On the seventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Seven tetras a-schoolin, 

On the eighth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eight cichlids fighting, 

On the ninth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Nine plecos sucking, 

On the tenth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Ten gouramis a-kissing, 

On the eleventh day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Eleven eels hiding, 

On the twelfth day of Fishmas,
my true love gave to me
Twelve cories scavenging....
Eleven eels hiding
Ten gouramis a-kissing
Nine plecos sucking
Eight cichlids fighting
Seven tetras a-schooling
Six bettas flaring
Five dozen guppies
Four angelfish
Three nerite snails
Two rainbowfish
And a goldfish in a fish tank!!!


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

These are all fantastic! When will the winners be posted?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

They are in parentheses by their name.  even though I didn't win, I'm sure very happy for the people who did!! :-D


----------

